# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  IBM Slate vs Apple iPad

## tangent4ronpaul

http://www.itworldcanada.com/news/hp...-tablet/140375

IBM is going to release a Slate computer to compete with Apple's iPad.  Advantages - much less expensive.  runs software that runs on Microsoft OS's, can multitask.  Disadvantages: half the battery life, comes with Windows 7 and it's not clear if that can be replaced.

The iPad is really expensive, closed source so only Apple applications can run on it. can't multitask and it has WiFi problems.

Just a heads up for anyone thinking about buying an iPad.

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm going to buy an iPad, but I'm waiting for 2nd or 3rd gen this time.  

Compare iPhone v1 with iPhone 3GS -- these ppl always bend over backwards to make significant improvements for gen 2 and gen 3.  I'm usually an early adopter, but for something like an iPad, I don't want to get bit by that one this time.

----------


## Vessol

I can't really see much of a benefit in buying either. Both lock you into their respective OS's and only their approved software.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

IBM's $#@! will be crap. 

Buy the iPad then Jail break it. Im sure there will be some nice mods coming soon.

----------


## AdamT

> http://www.itworldcanada.com/news/hp...-tablet/140375
> 
> IBM is going to release a Slate computer to compete with Apple's iPad.  Advantages - much less expensive.  runs software that runs on Microsoft OS's, can multitask.  Disadvantages: half the battery life, comes with Windows 7 and it's not clear if that can be replaced.
> 
> The iPad is really expensive, closed source so only Apple applications can run on it. can't multitask and it has WiFi problems.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone thinking about buying an iPad.
> 
> -t


Multitasking was announced yesterday with the OS4 upgrade coming in fall. Wifi issues have been traced to certain 3rd parts routers and a fix suggested. Apps are available from hundreds of developers, not just Apple. Jailbreaking opens it up to all kinds of other things.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

yeah, once an iPad is jailbroken, you are pretty much running in straight up openDarwin, so anything that compiles for NetBSD should run on it without much of an issue.  You may have to tweak the human interface on some apps not designed for touch.  The IBM, may or may not have the ability to run a POSIX compliant system.

----------


## Captain Bryan

I'm more interested by the HP Slate, honestly.

----------

